# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Paranioa haunt, Between the Corpses, The Darkness, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 152

Well, Valentine’s Day was this past week, so we thought we would spread some haunt love. Badger was at Reaper’s Realm for their Valentine’s Day event, to be scare by love (and to get an interview. He also traveled to Day of the Dead, Atlanta for an interview with Paranoia Haunt.
The Roundtable of Terror offers up a chair to Larry Kirchner, as we chat about The Darkness, Creepy World, Lemp Brewery and of course, the upcoming Transworld.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on about Haunt Commentary, and Meathook Jim brings us a new segment called Between the Corpses. The Haunt-strementalist Jerry Vayne spins a trio of creepy tunes, and Vysther’s Haunted Vista is all about Judas Priest.
All this, and so much more, on this episode of...THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Twisted In Graves – I Wish My Girlfriend Was a Zombie
Virgil Franklin – Lair of the Unknown
Reverend D-Ray and the Shockers – Zombie Cowboys
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

